# Odin Conformation Critique



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hair isnt grown in all the way yet, and is a 'bit' round from being outside eating all day.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Nice chest width. Nice level top line. He's full of goat food (grass, browse, etc.) so the pictures make him look short bodied, but he has a good depth in his body. I know it may take some risk, cuz you don't want folks to say you have a narrow butted billy :wink: , but maybe some shots of him from the back to show his rump and back loin area. He looks good, Katrina!  You may want to dry lot him and feed for about a week if you are going to show. With a minimum amount of hay or browse to prevent "hay belly". Make sure you stretch him a bit if he is shown to make him look a little longer-bodied.
Show us some kids in the future!

Keep up the superior work, Odin & Katrina!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks! He's actually growing a butt right now, at his previous home he was getting cob, and I switched feed so his butt has gotten less dairy goat and more meat goat. and yes..he loves to eat!



> You may want to dry lot him and feed for about a week if you are going to show.


hehe..we havent had a show in awhile, though I'm going to try for next year a usbga show, I'd love to go out and show at a sactioned show, I've only been to one usbga show. i dont think any dairy goat judges are also abga as td three only way theyd come...many many dairy goat breeders and three orfour boer breeders.....

He's the one who's not interested in does, any ideas? he's almost 2 years old, and never sired a kid..

well thanks for the comments, really appreciate it!!!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Just being nosey, but do the does have trouble cycling in where you live? Has he been with does for an extended period or do you keep the bucks seperate until you are ready to breed? When the does come into estrus, put him in the pen with them and then put a buck in the pen next door (with a strong fence between them!). Sometimes having the competition right next door will inspire him to take action. You know for a fact he has never bred a doe? Sometimes bucks like to do their work at night when the does are settled more. You can give the does something to bring them into estrus like lutelase or PG-600, but we are not that experienced about such things so I can't give proper advise on this. Gwen give a vitamin AD&E compound to strengthen our buck's system before he gets put in to breed. If you have seen him try to breed and have had no results, you may want to have his motility tested by a Vet.
Just some suggestions, I hope he gets to work! From what I understand it's almost as hard to send goats to Alaska as it is to import them from Australia, NZ, and SA! Something about you can bring them into Canada, but can't get back into Alaska cuz of import restrictions!? What a raw deal!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks good to me :wink: 

Level and wide...very nice set to his legs and feet...very strong looking.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

looks good to me too very muscular but i dont know a thing about boer confirmation!
beth


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Beth and others, You can tell how wide a Boer goat will be by looking at the wide set in Odins eyes, horns and chest. I'm sure if you looked at his loin area, he is wide from the shoulders to rump. He appears to be a little short in length, but this could be because he has a belly full of food. On the Boer show circuit in Texas we call that "hay belly" and causes the body to appear too deep and distended, like he is bloated. You want at least a hands breadth between the last rib and the start of his hip bones. Katrina could build his hindquarter area by raising his feed trough and providing a step up for his forelegs, making him stand up more on his back legs and putting weight on the hindquarters while he eats. This will build up his backside.

Katrina, if you want to see a beautiful billy, go to the Goat_Gossip_Group on the yahoo groups and go into the photos. Look through the file called "Lynda's big boy Rick" That is Ricochet. who is owned by Lynda Kofford-Di Cicco of Toboton Creek Farm in Yelm, Washington. He is a truly impressive animal that is a prime example of what a billy should look like!
Dawn Steward of Flying S has some prime examples of does. I, on the other hand, have a bunch of raw boned meat goats! :doh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks everyone!!



> but do the does have trouble cycling in where you live


no they cycle year round, they are separate from the buck until I see one in heat, and if I want her bred I just pet her in th
ere..my other buck Thor who I sold just very eager..odin isnt. Oh well I'm breeding to a WA buck this year. solid red and great genetics.



> From what I understand it's almost as hard to send goats to Alaska as it is to import them from Australia, NZ, and SA! Something about you can bring them into Canada, but can't get back into Alaska cuz of import restrictions!? What a raw deal![qoute]
> 
> yes I tried to get a doe here this month, but the Canadian Import officials said there was no way to get her back to ak. darn....
> 
> ...


----------

